

Did Google push Schmidt aside over Facebook challenge? - patd
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9205758/Did_Google_push_Schmidt_aside_over_Facebook_challenge_?taxonomyId=212&pageNumber=1

======
nobody_nowhere
My money is on schmidt saying "Shit, i'm 65, i'm worth billions, time to have
some fun"

~~~
petervandijck
Or: it's time to give back to the world. I wouldn't be surprised to see him
pull a Gates.

